# Craftsman Blower/Vac



## maverickfe (Jan 16, 2005)

I got this at a garage sale.When i got it home and put some gas and oil in it and tried to start it but it would not start.

It's a Craftsman Blower/vac 28.0cc and the model # 358.796982 anyone know whats worng and a manual?

Thanks Scott


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It could be one of about 50 different things but since you didn't tell us what it is or isn't doing it is hard to tell. Could be bad piston/cylinder, bad plug, ign. module, dirty or misadjusted carb, plugged muffler/exhaust port or ??????


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

garage sale? no prior history other then " it ran when i put it up" or "it just stopped working".


it could be a number of things, first of all if it was left without it being run outta gas for a long time, even if it was treated with a fuel stabilizer...a long time they will still gum. i'd check the piston through the exhaust port for scaring, that or a plugged exhaust port, you can check scaring through the plug hole as well, if its scared i would throw it away if the compression is lower then 90. then carb, i'd take it apart also and tear it apart, order a rebuild kit, soak it overnight in cleaner, blow it out with cleaner and put it together again, that is if compression was good. then make sure the flywheel key isn't sheared, probablly won't be but make sure. then move on to spark, if no spark have the coil checked, make sure its gapped right, isn't rubbing the flywheel, and you might as well get new gas lines and a new in tank fuel filter, and clean the fuel tank out with carb cleaner then a little gas.... and you oil to gas ratio should be 40:1 of air cooled 2 cycle rated oil.


----------

